# Soundtrack to "The Aviator"



## Oscar Hg

Hi, I'm not sure this is the right place for this question, but I'll give it a try. (Forgive me for using a language that perhaps doesn't fit in a forum for culturated people)

For a while I'v been trying to find out the name of a piece of classical music the movie "The Aviator" and I don't think this "song" (or what I should call it, when nobody sings, I don't really know, I'm from Sweden ) is a part of the soundtrack by Howard Shore, since I think they have composed all of that soundtrack themselves, and I'm quite sure that the song I'm searching for is an old piece of music.

However, this song is played in the scene where the aeroplane XF-11 (the one with two motors and which Howard crashs with) takes of from the ground.

Does anyone know what that song is called?? I would be very grateful for an answer, thanks on beforehand 

/Oscar
Halsningar fran ett kyligt Sverige


----------



## fredrik_n

*Try these...*

Hi!

Hmm... I searched the Internet Movie Database and found these two classical pieces that are included in the movie:

Symphony No.6 in B Minor (Pathétique) Op. 74"
(1893)
Written by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (as Tchaikovsky)
Orchestrated and Arranged by Howard Shore

"Toccata and Fugue in D-Minor, BWV 565"
(ca 1705)
Written by Johann Sebastian Bach (uncredited)
Performed by The Philadelphia Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Eugene Ormandy
Courtesy of BMG Classics
By Arrangement with BMG Film & TV Music

Maybe do a search on Amazon for these works and try to listen to samples of the music to see if the tune you're searching for is any of the ones mentioned above.

Good luck!

//Fredrik
Hälsningar från en annan (?) kall del av Sverige


----------



## Oscar Hg

Thanks a lot, I think it is "Toccata and Fugue in D-Minor, BWV 565" that I've been looking for!

/Oscar
Aaha, tänka sig, att stöta ihop med en landsman ute i cyberspace


----------

